# I HATE ticks!!!



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

I took Timmy to the groomer yesterday and she mentioned that he didn't seem himself and that he seemed to be wincing when they were working on him. After that was said of course I went back and nit picked all the oddities Timmy might have been displaying recently, one of which is a decrease in appetite. I wasn't concerned, he is picky eater and will eventually have his fill and trust me he doesn't look like he's missing any food. He was due for his flea/tick treatment the day after tomorrow and I have been occasionally finding ticks on him but yesterday they found three, alive! I check him at least once if not twice a day, last one at night before bed. I got him to the groomer at 7:00 am after taking him out back to pee and I know he didn't have any the night before. I gave him his Advantix yesterday when we got home. I took him out this morning in the backyard then we ran some errands and I took a look at him at a stop light and there was a tick right above his eye, really? Anyway, long story short he's going in to be checked for Lyme tomorrow since I am now totally paranoid. Hopefully I'm just over reacting but better to play it save then sorry.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

OH MY GOSH! I am so sorry!! I hope he is negative for Lyme! scary!!!


----------



## jemmax (Jan 3, 2012)

Oh gosh - I hope and pray Timmy is ok.....Max is still trying to get better....he was 'out of sorts' and had a decreased appetite for a while which long story short turned out to be Haemobartonellosis - a tick borne disease affecting the liver / red blood cells - even though he was on Frontline this happened....I can't tell you how stressful it has been - we had him on liver supplement Marin to help with that and it did help but once we found out it was Heamo he needed to go on antibiotics for 6 weeks...but that has now weakened his liver again - so it is back to strengthening the liver before we can fully attack the Haemo :frusty:

We are praying for you that Timmy is fine and you are being paranoid - please let us know how things go 


Jemma and Max


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

Oh, noooooooooo Timmy!!!!!! Please be well.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Those evil nasty things should never be on a sweet havanese!


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

I believe in poison! By that I have the area that Rosie is allowed in sprayed every year for insects and also have chickens free ranging which eat every bug they can find. The only ticks I have ever found on her were when we traveled and let her out at the rest stops and once when I let her go with me to feed the cows. She got a tick right away. Yuk. I hope your baby is just being lazy for a while.


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

Hope everything checks out ok, wishing you the best


----------



## rokipiki (Oct 15, 2010)

Here we do not have lyme, but ticks are transfering piroplasmosis or babesiosis and that's really bad. But generally tick needs to be attaches to dog at least 24-48 hours to inject germs and toxins form his body into the dog. Period of up to 48 hrs ticks use to suck blood. When they are done with that they release their own secretions into the victim in order to fall down. I think that Timmy is going to be OK. What do you use to protect him?


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Thanks for everyone's concern for Timmy. Test came back negative yesterday for Lyme so that's good news. Vet said to keep an eye on him for the next couple weeks, if he still has lack of appetite, lethargy or appears to be in any pain to bring him back for a recheck. I am probably over reacting to Timmy every little change of habit but the negative test results give me reassurance. He didn't eat his breakfast again this morning though, although my cat sure wanted it!


----------



## Izzy-bella (Mar 26, 2011)

So happy to hear the good news. I am sure it was a scary time for you. 
Don't seem to have a problem with ticks here....but Stella always seems to bring in a big fat slug on her. YUCK...at least that is not life threatening.


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

I am glad to read that Timmy is Lyme-negative. While other people may think we are crazy dog people, you are your dog's best advocate.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Point of interest, both of my guys tested positive for Lyme without any symptoms or treatment and years later, when tested again, had reverted back to negative. Sounds crazy, but the vet said it does happen. I was certainly glad that it did!


----------

